# Sparring partner news for THE FIGHT



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

So far we have:

Mayweather - DeMarcus Corley [source]

"_This won't be the first time that Corley has worked as one of Mayweather's sparring partners. In 2006, he served as chief sparring partner for Mayweather's clash with Zab Judah._"

Pacquiao - Rashidi Ellis and Kenneth Sims Jr. [source]

"_"I'm very impressed with their talent. I know they're young guys, but they're good. They have that Mayweather look a little bit. I have four other guys in mind for later on in camp" Roach said._"


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

I think Floyd needs to find someone better than Corley. Should get Judah. He still has fast feet and some good hand speed.


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> I think Floyd needs to find someone better than Corley. Should get Judah. He still has fast feet and some good hand speed.


It's all about the look for the technique. Proper spacing and such. That's why when you see Floyd hit the punching bag, he's never really going full throttle, he's placing his shots with accuracy. That's how he trains.


----------



## JohnAnthony (Jun 6, 2013)

Gonna be hard because the best person at fighting like Manny Pacquaio is Manny Pacquiao


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

lol get Mercito Gesta and Broner


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Errol Spence is a must for Floyd, glad he got Chop Chop in there too.

I'd like to see Zab get in there if he can throw punches in bunches as well as counter. 

I'd really recommend Pacquiao to spar against Bradley, he will make Pacquiao think which is what he needs to do in this fight, he cannot afford to lose his composure.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

JohnAnthony said:


> Gonna be hard because the best person at fighting like Manny Pacquaio is Manny Pacquiao


:rofl



Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> I'd like to see Zab get in there if he can throw punches in bunches as well as counter.
> 
> I'd really recommend Pacquiao to spar against Bradley, he will make Pacquiao think which is what he needs to do in this fight, he cannot afford to lose his composure.


Zab for Floyd and Bradley for Pac are good shouts. Roach needs to be putting people in there that're going to make Pac think. Getting people who have a modicum of Mayweather's style is one thing but Mayweather's adaptability is going to be Pac's biggest challenge. Pac needs a plan for when Mayweather starts to time him which is going to be inevitable. Likewise, with Floyd, Zab may still have enough in him to give a good representation of Pac's speed but doesn't have his explosiveness.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Zab would be good and realistic since he's not active and he's close with the Mayweather family. Zab also will be much more aggressive in sparring.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Zab would be good and realistic since he's not active and he's close with the Mayweather family. Zab also will be much more aggressive in sparring.


Right, he would be more aggressive. they from that school of hard ass sparring sessions.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> Right, he would be more aggressive. they from that school of hard ass sparring sessions.


yeah I've seen some of Zab's sparrign videos. He'll make Floyd work


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

What's the deal with getting sparring partners anyway? There are some boxers (like Karpency or Spadafora for example) who seem to be career sparring partners (no offense). How does a camp go about getting a 'big name' to be a sparring partner? Can one camp poach a potential sparring partner by approaching them first? I've often wondered about the politics of getting a sparring partner for someone when they've actually fought before. Corely and Mayweather fought but Corely's happy to be a sparring partner. Is it just about the paycheck or is there a loyalty born after the fight? Seems like it would be a tough personal decision to be someone's sparring partner who's beaten you in the ring.


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> What's the deal with getting sparring partners anyway? There are some boxers (like Karpency or Spadafora for example) who seem to be career sparring partners (no offense). How does a camp go about getting a 'big name' to be a sparring partner? Can one camp poach a potential sparring partner by approaching them first? I've often wondered about the politics of getting a sparring partner for someone when they've actually fought before. Corely and Mayweather fought but Corely's happy to be a sparring partner. Is it just about the paycheck or is there a loyalty born after the fight? Seems like it would be a tough personal decision to be someone's sparring partner who's beaten you in the ring.


It's always about the money but most of all putting in some good work. A lot of these guys have sparred before as teens or even fought in the amateurs in the past.


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> Right, he would be more aggressive. they from that school of hard ass sparring sessions.


Zab sparred with Algieri in prep for his fight with Manny. I'm guessing Tim lane let him out the cage for those sparring rounds though.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> It's always about the money but most of all putting in some good work. A lot of these guys have sparred before as teens or even fought in the amateurs in the past.


Thanks. That makes sense. it's usually about the money isn't it? When you say they've often fought as teens coming up the ranks; do any of the politics of the pro game ever come into play? Would TR,GBP etc... have any control over who one of their fighters spars against? Or is it that not down to promoters or networks?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Vasquez would be decent for Manny, he pot shots and doesn't engage much, spoils and makes you chase him. Different sort of defensive fighter but would help Mannys mindset of having to cut down and being frustrated.

Maybes even Crawford for someone who is bigger and stronger and is more aggressive in case Floyd decides to fight in the centre.

Floyd could maybes get someone like Linares for speed and output but I dunno what his status is as he was friends with Manny.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)

Corley will definitely prepare Floyd for Manny's right hook, but Floyd needs to spar with a southpaw who can throw a lead straight left and 1-2-1 attack. Judah has the hands speed to do it. Spence is a lot like Floyd in terms of how they fight. He fights at a calculated slow pace and picks his spots. Manny can also think in there, but Spence isn't the type of southpaw that i'd recommend for Floyd to get him ready for, Pacquiao. If Floyd were to fight Lara, then Spence would be the perfect sparring partner, but Floyd is going against an energetic volume punching southpaw. I don't think Corley can get Floyd ready.


Floyd needs to spar against aggressive southpaws. Judah would be a great addition because he throws straight punches and fight a bit wild. He'd just have to mimic Manny's offense a little bit(No one can) and be highly aggressive to get Floyd ready. Corley doesn't bring much to the table except for that mean right hook he throws.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Has Judah sparred in this sort of context before? Would he be open to sparring Floyd? Seems like he's a perfect choice by a lot of the comments.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

JohnAnthony said:


> Gonna be hard because the best person at fighting like Manny Pacquaio is Manny Pacquiao


They both got a tough task to find guys at their level for sparring.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> lol get Mercito Gesta and Broner


that shit would be hilarious if they got broner. A chubby, stationary, leaky defense philly version of Floyd. Team Pac will build a lot of false confidence.


----------



## Emeritus (Jun 9, 2013)

Judah would be a nice addition and since he lives in Vegas now he could conceivably be willing to help Floyd.

I think Floyd may just have to settle for fast aggressive sparring partners regardless of if they are left handed or not, Manny presents a pretty unique challenge.

However JMM was able to get prepared for Manny without any body of note so if he can, Floyd can too!


----------



## MrJotatp4p (May 23, 2013)

I remember back when the first negotiations took place Floyd was tabbed Valero as sparring partner along with a few other Southpaw bangers. He was loaded up with top notch.


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Has Judah sparred in this sort of context before? Would he be open to sparring Floyd? Seems like he's a perfect choice by a lot of the comments.


Zab sparred with Algieri for the Manny fight.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Pacquiao needs to get Rigondeaux, Forbes, Shawn Porter


----------



## Emeritus (Jun 9, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> Pacquiao needs to get Rigondeaux, Forbes, Shawn Porter


Shawn Porter? LOL What does he bring that is anything remotely like Floyd? That is a complete waste.

Also Rigondeaux is way way too light he walks around at his fighting weight which would mean Manny would have over 20lbs on him.

As for Forbes, being trained by the Mayweathers seems to have kept him in sparring work despite not fighting anything like Floyd.


----------



## JohnAnthony (Jun 6, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> They both got a tough task to find guys at their level for sparring.


Could just be me, but i dont think floyds style is unique. he's just the best at it.

Manny has a Unique style


----------



## JohnAnthony (Jun 6, 2013)

Emeritus said:


> Shawn Porter? LOL What does he bring that is anything remotely like Floyd? That is a complete waste.
> 
> Also Rigondeaux is way way too light he walks around at his fighting weight which would mean Manny would have over 20lbs on him.
> 
> As for Forbes, being trained by the Mayweathers seems to have kept him in sparring work despite not fighting anything like Floyd.


there all black, does that help at all.


----------



## JohnAnthony (Jun 6, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> Pacquiao needs to get Rigondeaux, Forbes, Shawn Porter


i'd pay good money to wtch rigondeux and manny pac spar


----------



## Wig (Jan 26, 2014)

Floyd Mayweather Jr. is the closest thing to Kell Brook, but he still ain't Kell Brook is he. And Kell Brook isn't anybodys sparring partner.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> Pacquiao needs to get Rigondeaux, Forbes, Shawn Porter


The hell Doby.


----------



## megavolt (Jun 5, 2013)

Lets just drop this in here

http://www.boxingscene.com/roach-says-haymon-blocking-pacquiaos-sparring-picks--88111



> Roach Says Haymon Blocking Pacquiao's Sparring Picks
> 
> By Edward Chaykovksy
> 
> ...


Looks like info's getting to Haymon, Roach should just keep his mouth shut


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Shit like this if true is fucking disgusting and shouldn't be happening. Stuns me that people in a thread think it's "brilliant :lol:". Dunno bout you but I want to see the best fight possible, not a fucking money waving competition, but what are you gonna do?

Anyway, very bad news to come out so early, hope this doesn't spoil the fight or lead towards it getting cancelled, which is still a possibility. But I really don't get how you defend this and think it's awesome if true. If you're a Mayweather fan, wouldn't you want him to beat the best Pacquiao possible?


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## megavolt (Jun 5, 2013)

Quite frankly, it's Roach's own fault for letting things slip to the media of what they plan. Like that other article from the wsj where he pretty much explains what they've identified and will be working on smh


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

megavolt said:


> Quite frankly, it's Roach's own fault for letting things slip to the media of what they plan. Like that other article from the wsj where he pretty much explains what they've identified and will be working on smh


A fair point. Roach needs to stop talking so much. A trainer so great should know this stuff.


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

megavolt said:


> Quite frankly, it's Roach's own fault for letting things slip to the media of what they plan. Like that other article from the wsj where he pretty much explains what they've identified and will be working on smh


He can't help but stay in the limelight. He's an attention seeker.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Koncz says RJJ sending Roach a sparring partner:

http://www.rappler.com/sports/by-sport/boxing-mma/pacquiao/85883-pacquiao-slow-third-day-traiining

Do we know of Haymon was blocking the two mentioned already?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Nyanners :sad5 said:


> Shit like this if true is fucking disgusting and shouldn't be happening. Stuns me that people in a thread think it's "brilliant :lol:". Dunno bout you but I want to see the best fight possible, not a fucking money waving competition, but what are you gonna do?
> 
> Anyway, very bad news to come out so early, hope this doesn't spoil the fight or lead towards it getting cancelled, which is still a possibility. But I really don't get how you defend this and think it's awesome if true. If you're a Mayweather fan, wouldn't you want him to beat the best Pacquiao possible?


it was brilliant when Ali did it also. I see it like guys from Wallstreet and the 1 percenters. They rig the rules all they can, lobby politicians, outsource jobs, gamble with other people's money, etc in order to maximize their profits. All of this is shady as hell and I admit to it. But I also admire a little bit of it in the end. 
The goal is to win by any means necessary in my book as long as you're not cheating or breaking the rules. Would I personally do a lot of these things? Of course not.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Do we know of Haymon was blocking the two mentioned already?




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/573398444515196928
Seems Sims Jr is still on board, that tweet was 13 hours ago.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> The goal is to win by any means necessary in my book as long as you're not cheating or breaking the rules. Would I personally do a lot of these things? Of course not.


I'd consider this, not exactly cheating, but a very scummy way to try and win a fight.

Don't get me wrong, it's Roach's idiotic fault for opening his mouth, but even if he hadn't, I think Mayweather would have the influence and ability to do this kind of stuff. It's not sporting.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Nyanners :sad5 said:


> I'd consider this, not exactly cheating, but a very scummy way to try and win a fight.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, it's Roach's idiotic fault for opening his mouth, but even if he hadn't, I think Mayweather would have the influence and ability to do this kind of stuff. It's not sporting.


yeah I got you. I would prefer Haymon not do this and I hope Pacquiao gets his sparring partners because I don't want any excuses. I do think it's a smart move though and it's not illegal.

Though I wish the commission could do something about it, but boxing doesn't have a centralized commission


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/573398444515196928
> Seems Sims Jr is still on board, that tweet was 13 hours ago.


Great.


----------



## randomwalk (Jul 13, 2013)

I don't really believe this. What is worth more to up and coming boxer ... getting paid to spar with Pacquiao and learn from Freddy Roach or staying home?


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

randomwalk said:


> I don't really believe this. What is worth more to up and coming boxer ... getting paid to spar with Pacquiao and learn from Freddy Roach or staying home?


It's a good question. Rashidi Ellis retweeted this the other day


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/571404413379612672
We're looking at these guys as resources for Pac's preparation for THE FIGHT but they've got their own reputations to think about. Most people wouldn't have even heard about these guys until now. Maybe they don't care but it wouldn't be a good marketing move to be getting publicity for being a sparring partner who was paid off. And as you say, it's an opportunity to spar an ATG. Maybe this is Roach playing mind games?


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> it was brilliant when Ali did it also. I see it like guys from Wallstreet and the 1 percenters. They rig the rules all they can, lobby politicians, outsource jobs, gamble with other people's money, etc in order to maximize their profits. All of this is shady as hell and I admit to it. But I also admire a little bit of it in the end.
> The goal is to win by any means necessary in my book as long as you're not cheating or breaking the rules. Would I personally do a lot of these things? Of course not.


Well said. About my sentiments as well.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

PetetheKing said:


> Well said. About my sentiments as well.


yeah, but at the end of the day, I do vote democrat. I wish the governing body would prevent a lot of these things from happening and make laws against them. But if they don't, then the name of the game is to win and if I can move my headquarters to another company to pay lower taxes and it's legal, that's what I'm gonna do

It's the conflict I have as a left wing accounting major :smile


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah, but at the end of the day, I do vote democrat. I wish the governing body would prevent a lot of these things from happening and make laws against them. But if they don't, then the name of the game is to win and if I can move my headquarters to another company to pay lower taxes and it's legal, that's what I'm gonna do
> 
> It's the conflict I have as a left wing accounting major :smile


Don't hate the player hate the game


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

your wishes have been granted. Floyd's new sparring partner

http://www.fighthype.com/news/article19542.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook


----------



## Emeritus (Jun 9, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> your wishes have been granted. Floyd's new sparring partner
> 
> http://www.fighthype.com/news/article19542.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook


I saw this article, this is great news. Regardless Mayweather is getting his sparring from former World Champions......I need to see Errol Spence (future world champion imo) added to the sparring now and I'm good because he will bring that youthful pressure and higher pace.

I'm getting more and more excited for this fight.


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

MrJotatp4p said:


> I think Floyd needs to find someone better than Corley. Should get Judah. He still has fast feet and some good hand speed.


Called it! Bravo


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

icebergisonfire said:


>


Zach Judah's a pretty charismatic dude

Things would have played out much differently had he been more successful


----------



## Montezuma (May 17, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> Zach Judah's a pretty charismatic dude
> 
> Things would have played out much differently had he been more successful


Yes I agree, his recent interviews has shown him to be a really likeable guy. I had previously held a negative view of his character - probably due to the craziness he showed straight after his defeat to Kostya but he really does come across as a friendly and approachable guy. Maybe he is is a better place right now in his life.


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah, but at the end of the day, I do vote democrat. I wish the governing body would prevent a lot of these things from happening and make laws against them. But if they don't, then the name of the game is to win and if I can move my headquarters to another company to pay lower taxes and it's legal, that's what I'm gonna do
> 
> It's the conflict I have as a left wing accounting major :smile


I get what you're saying about the party aspect of it but I don't really think that comes into play much. Decency and morality shouldn't hold a party line. And wanting a regulating/governing body doesn't make it more democratic of an ideal (Unless you want the actual government to come in and do it). The other major sports leagues have some semblance of structure and governing balance between players, owners, and commissioner (Though commission does seem to wield a bit too much authority) and nobody is against it.

Yeah, you seemed to have some internal conflict about it. The latter part is more exploiting loopholes than anything else. As an accountant you're more versed on how complicated and intricate the tax-system is and it's designed that way intentionally to rig the game. It's fair analogy. It's like playing by the rules or the spirit of the rules/law.


----------



## Concrete (Oct 5, 2013)

Montezuma said:


> Yes I agree, his recent interviews has shown him to be a really likeable guy. I had previously held a negative view of his character - probably due to the craziness he showed straight after his defeat to Kostya but he really does come across as a friendly and approachable guy. Maybe he is is a better place right now in his life.


He showed an improved character during and after the Garcia fight. He absolutely seems like he is in a better place in his life.


----------



## Concrete (Oct 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> your wishes have been granted. Floyd's new sparring partner
> 
> http://www.fighthype.com/news/article19542.html?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook


That's some good work!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Kurushi said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/573398444515196928
> Seems Sims Jr is still on board, that tweet was 13 hours ago.


Kenneth Sims Jr is quite the poet.

Kenneth Sims Jr
â€@KennethSimsJr
Money talk money talk ***** money talk


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

A Mayweather imitation would mean going to Steve Forbes, who basically gave up his career to be a sparring partner.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> A Mayweather imitation would mean going to Steve Forbes, who basically gave up his career to be a sparring partner.


Forbes is a very good sparring partner


----------



## Emeritus (Jun 9, 2013)

SJS20 said:


> A Mayweather imitation would mean going to Steve Forbes, who basically gave up his career to be a sparring partner.


I disagree with this, other than being trained by all the Mayweather brothers at some point in his career....I really don't think 2lbs is much like Floyd Mayweather at all......I mean Broner has at times tried to be a "Mayweather imitation" however we have seen him fall flat too. I think Floyd like Manny is pretty unique....

Anyway both are going to struggle finding someone who can imitate the other but as long as they get high quality and competitive work that is the best they can hope for. At the moment it would _"appear"_ Mayweathers sparring partners are of a higher calibre from the limited info we have.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Carpe Diem said:


> Corley will definitely prepare Floyd for Manny's right hook, but Floyd needs to spar with a southpaw who can throw a lead straight left and 1-2-1 attack. Judah has the hands speed to do it. Spence is a lot like Floyd in terms of how they fight. He fights at a calculated slow pace and picks his spots. Manny can also think in there, but Spence isn't the type of southpaw that i'd recommend for Floyd to get him ready for, Pacquiao. If Floyd were to fight Lara, then Spence would be the perfect sparring partner, but Floyd is going against an energetic volume punching southpaw. I don't think Corley can get Floyd ready.
> 
> Floyd needs to spar against aggressive southpaws. Judah would be a great addition because he throws straight punches and fight a bit wild. He'd just have to mimic Manny's offense a little bit(No one can) and be highly aggressive to get Floyd ready. Corley doesn't bring much to the table except for that mean right hook he throws.


Spence is one of the most active punchers in boxing. He routinely gets around 90 punches per round.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

This kid Mark "Too Sharp" Davis could give Manny some decent work.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

If you pay for sparring partners I would put it in the contract to not snitch..


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Freddie Roach has a secret sparring partner from the Mayweather camp... We shall see.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/575146574361325568


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

Sources: Unbeaten world champ Rigondeaux sparring with Pacquiao




> Getting a world-class sparring partner who has a similar style to Floyd Mayweather is beyond difficult to find, but Manny Pacquiao may have found just the perfect guy for the job.
> 
> Sources told GMA News Online that unbeaten world super bantamweight champion Guillermo Rigondeaux has been tapped to spar with Pacquiao in preparation for his long-awaited showdown against Mayweather on May 2.
> 
> ...


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Rigo is a pointless sparring partner if true. He's small for 126 and he's southpaw. Floyd fights orthodox and will be larger than Manny. The punches Rigo/Floyd throw will be complete opposites essentially and Rigo would likely spar very differently than he fights because Manny is probably significantly larger than his typical opponents. Other than defensive prowess and fighting in spots, there is nothing Rigo does similar to Floyd


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Highly doubt Rigo is sparring Pac.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Rigo is a pointless sparring partner if true. He's small for 126 and he's southpaw. Floyd fights orthodox and will be larger than Manny. The punches Rigo/Floyd throw will be complete opposites essentially and Rigo would likely spar very differently than he fights because Manny is probably significantly larger than his typical opponents. Other than defensive prowess and fighting in spots, there is nothing Rigo does similar to Floyd





Bogotazo said:


> Highly doubt Rigo is sparring Pac.


I could see it hurting emmanuel sparring Rigo as he gets used to the wrong shots and footwork. Besides, Rigo is daddy to the filipino style. Getting beat up by Rigo everyday would hurt emmanuel's confidence


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Rigo Sparring with Manny is great preparation for Mayweather, if there's truth to the rumour. Speed, reflexes, elusiveness, breaking up the defensive rhythm, cutting off the ring and ring generalship. Rigo might be a southpaw but he constantly switches stances during his fights and sparring. Some saying it would hurt pacquiaos progress, i don't see why it would, RIgo is just one sparring partner probably being rotated in sparring sessions against other fighters


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

It makes sense to spar Rigondeaux if you're Pac, he's arguably the best technician out in boxing next to only Floyd and if he can give Pacquaio the look in orthodox stance then there isn't any harm in getting the work in.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)




----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Notice only the floyd fans think Rigo is a bad sparring partner


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, Rigondeaux might be Roach's secret sparring partner. Awesome sparring for Pacquiao. Rigondeaux is a skilled technician. How the fuck can anyone hate on it?


----------



## megavolt (Jun 5, 2013)

Incoming Haymon $$ :lol: we'll see if Rigo's a snitch or not


On the level, I think it'd be neat to consult Rigo on what he finds troubling from his opponents, given that he's a technician who regularly fights the mirrored matchup and also makes use of the philly shell and footwork


----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

If Pacquiao can crack Rigo's defense then im sure it will be a big help come may 2nd.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> Damn, Rigondeaux might be Roach's secret sparring partner. Awesome sparring for Pacquiao. Rigondeaux is a skilled technician. How the fuck can anyone hate on it?


saying fighting Rigo is like fighting Floyd would be like fighting JUAN is like fighting Floyd

for starters Floyd is a GREAT dirty fighter with an amazing jab. Rigo is neither of those.


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

Would love to see Pac and Rigo spars if there any truth to them taking place


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

if true, rigo's gonna get seriously hurt sparring manny


----------



## Bulakenyo (May 16, 2013)

TSOL said:


> if true, rigo's gonna get seriously hurt sparring manny


It's just sparring for speed, reflex and muscle memory training.

Shiming sparred with Manny also for the Rios fight, IIRC.


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

I think if the soaring is about cutting offline ring and foot position, it's a great choice. If it's for letting hands fly, it's not much use at all.


----------



## sugarshane_24 (Apr 20, 2013)

Bulakenyo said:


> It's just sparring for speed, reflex and muscle memory training.
> 
> Shiming sparred with Manny also for the Rios fight, IIRC.


Manny should've just done us all a favor and ruin Shiming then and there.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

thehook13 said:


>


This photo is from 2010 IIRC.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Chacal said:


> This photo is from 2010 IIRC.


Err yeah.

If it doesn't go without saying


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

thehook13 said:


>


What's the point of posting this old ass photo? :lol:


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

browsing said:


> What's the point of posting this old ass photo? :lol:


Why not?


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> saying fighting Rigo is like *fighting Floyd would be like fighting JUAN is like fighting Floyd
> *
> for starters Floyd is a GREAT dirty fighter with an amazing jab. Rigo is neither of those.


At 126 Marquez was more of a boxer. Haters could call him a runner then.
So I guess if he can replicate his 126 days he could prepare Manny a little but not really probably.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

dyna said:


> At 126 Marquez was more of a boxer. Haters could call him a runner then.


Nah, Marquez was never called a runner.

More like not exciting and wasn't generally rated highly back then.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Rigo can switch hit???? Odd choice. Rigo fight nothing alike Floyd and is not right handed....


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

FYI: Fact that Rigo is not sparring with Pacquiao comes from Freddie Roach. #MayweatherPacquiao #boxing
â€" Dan Rafael (@danrafaelespn) March 16, 2015​


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

Rigo's an excellent sparring partner , assuming he can fight orthodox. He's elite, quick and a great counter puncher and he fights as negative / patient as they come.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

DELETE

I posted a pic but it was also from 2010 :lol:


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Chacal said:


> DELETE
> 
> I posted a pic but it was also from 2010 :lol:


I don't think Rigondeaux is in L.A.

If @john garfield was here there would be no speculation as he was a regular at the Wild Card and friends with Freddie, knew Manny.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dan Rafeal:

â€¢ One of the big Floyd Mayweather Jr.-Manny Pacquiao fight rumors to spread like crazy on social media in recent days, based on unsubstantiated reports, was that Pacquiao would be sparring with junior featherweight champion Guillermo Rigondeaux to get ready for the fight. It is not true, according to trainer Freddie Roach, who picks the sparring partners.

Rigondeaux as a sparring partner for Pacquiao makes no sense, anyway, because although he is great defensively and fast like Mayweather, he is also about 20 pounds lighter than Pacquiao and left-handed. Pacquiao, who will begin sparring for the fight on Tuesday, has two sparring partners in camp at Roachâ€™s Wild Card Boxing Club in Hollywood, California, to begin with (with more coming). They are Kenneth Simms Jr. (5-0, 2 KOs) and Rashidi Ellis (14-0, 11 KOs).


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Dan Rafeal:
> 
> â€¢ One of the big Floyd Mayweather Jr.-Manny Pacquiao fight rumors to spread like crazy on social media in recent days, based on unsubstantiated reports, was that Pacquiao would be sparring with junior featherweight champion Guillermo Rigondeaux to get ready for the fight. It is not true, according to trainer Freddie Roach, who picks the sparring partners.
> 
> Rigondeaux as a sparring partner for Pacquiao makes no sense, anyway, because although he is great defensively and fast like Mayweather, he is also about 20 pounds lighter than Pacquiao and left-handed. Pacquiao, who will begin sparring for the fight on Tuesday, has two sparring partners in camp at Roachâ€™s Wild Card Boxing Club in Hollywood, California, to begin with (with more coming). They are Kenneth Simms Jr. (5-0, 2 KOs) and Rashidi Ellis (14-0, 11 KOs).


Thanks dude. I knew it couldn't be true.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

I'd watch PPV for a manny-rigo aired sparring session. that fight would be sick!


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

igor_otsky said:


> I'd watch PPV for a manny-rigo aired sparring session. that fight would be sick!


Rigo would hit the deck every time Manny laid a glove on him. So small... such glass...


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Edis Tatli, Manny's partner:


----------



## larryx (Jun 5, 2013)

*Mayweather punishes Judah in sparring*

According to uncle Jeff Mayweather, WBC/WBA welterweight champion Floyd Mayweather Jr. gave Zab Judah a one-sided beatdown during a recent sparring session.

Jeff says he was present when the two boxers sparred for three lopsided five-minute rounds last week. Mayweather is preparing his May 2nd mega-match with WBO welterweight champion Manny Pacquiao at the MGM Grand in Las Vegas.

Judah is one of the many sparring partners that Mayweather is using in his camp. He previously fought, and beat, Judah in 2006.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

damn, Judah is probably his best sparring partner also.


----------



## larryx (Jun 5, 2013)

Floyd aint playing


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

http://www.boxingscene.com/j-mayweather-floyd-beat-sht-out-judah-camp--88783

By Edward Chaykovsky

According to uncle Jeff Mayweather, WBC/WBA welterweight champion Floyd Mayweather Jr. gave Zab Judah a one-sided beatdown during a recent sparring session.

Jeff says he was present when the two boxers sparred for three lopsided five-minute rounds last week. Mayweather is preparing his May 2nd mega-match with WBO welterweight champion Manny Pacquiao at the MGM Grand in Las Vegas.

Judah is one of the many sparring partners that Mayweather is using in his camp. He previously fought, and beat, Judah in 2006.

"Just beat the sh*t out of him. He beat Judah so bad, Judah was scared to let his hands go. Everybody was just hyped because they thought Judah was going to be something different, but Judah was worse than the other guys," Jeff Mayweather said to David Mayo of Mlive.com. "It seemed like Floyd had something personal against him. He beat the sh*t out of him. So then he quit, he let Judah off the hook, because Judah's got a fight coming up and he messed his eye up.

"In the second round, Judah didn't have nothing left. He's in shape. He's got a fight coming up. But the thing is, Floyd, he's on a different level right now. It may be just his mind, and all the bullsh*t he's been dealing with with Manny over the years. Obviously, he's taken that in some kind of way, and I mean, he's punishing these guys."

Besides Judah, Jeff says Mayweather is demolishing just about every person who gets in the ring for sparring.

"The kids, early in camp, they don't care that he's Floyd Mayweather," he said. "They want to prove something. They've proved something, all right. They're getting destroyed. He's annihilating everybody. He's a beast. This isn't the same old Floyd."


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Judah has a hard time fighting for three minutes, let alone five.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> http://www.boxingscene.com/j-mayweather-floyd-beat-sht-out-judah-camp--88783
> 
> By Edward Chaykovsky
> 
> ...


Cool story Jeff..


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Not worried unless Judah did the chicken dance


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

expected nothing less. honestly i'd like Floyd to be sparring more young talent that can push him to the limit. at least judah still got fast hands.


----------



## larryx (Jun 5, 2013)

~Cellzki~ said:


> expected nothing less. honestly i'd like Floyd to be sparring more young talent that can push him to the limit. at least judah still got fast hands.


well outside of Judah and chop chop he has 8 more sparring partners


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> Cool story Jeff..


Can we get some news from someone not affiliated with either camp...because they're saying the same shit over-and-over like they do for every fight: "my guy is going to beat the other guy because my guy is a beast/fast/strong/smart/defense/offense/takes big shits/doesnt drink piss/etc."

Shit gets old. Of course a Mayweather/Roach/Konz will say something positive about their fighter. Rocket science...WOW!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Can we get some news from someone not affiliated with either camp...because they're saying the same shit over-and-over like they do for every fight: "my guy is going to beat the other guy because my guy is a beast/fast/strong/smart/defense/offense/takes big shits/doesnt drink piss/etc."
> 
> Shit gets old. Of course a Mayweather/Roach/Konz will say something positive about their fighter. Rocket science...WOW!


in the Guerrero camp, they admitted that Floyd was having a tough time early on in training camp, particularly with Errol Spence. Floyd Sr. said he came in there and saw Floyd Jr. getting hit too much in sparring and wanted to put an end to it


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

larryx said:


> well outside of Judah and chop chop he has 8 more sparring partners


how many more southpaws?


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> damn, Judah is probably his best sparring partner also.


Who does he have? I wonder about Daquan Arnett?? (Only curious)

I was really interested in seein' that dude come up, but once he lost to damn Gomez it's like he disappeared


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

That kind of sucks for Floyd, doesn't it? I mean it could be good in the sense that he's capable of destroying an active pro with Judah's talent by the 2nd, it could be bad in the sense that Judah might be fading and can't give Floyd the work he wanted him to.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> Who does he have? I wonder about Daquan Arnett?? (Only curious)
> 
> I was really interested in seein' that dude come up, but once he lost to damn Gomez it's like he disappeared


probably some random guys from the gym and DeMarcus Corley.

this guy too lol


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> That kind of sucks for Floyd, doesn't it? I mean it could be good in the sense that he's capable of destroying an active pro with Judah's talent by the 2nd, it could be bad in the sense that Judah might be fading and can't give Floyd the work he wanted him to.


yeah I was thinking the same too. It's great to hear that Floyd is that focused, but Floyd needs guys that'll test him or give him a workout


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Judah a bum.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> probably some random guys from the gym and DeMarcus Corley.
> 
> this guy too lol


Haha. Kind'a Algieri 2.0. :lol:

Seemed cool tho....respectful to the "boss"


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

No pics, didn't happen.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

OneTime said:


> Judah a bum.


:bart


----------



## Dillyyo (Jun 5, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> Haha. Kind'a Algieri 2.0. :lol:
> 
> Seemed cool tho....respectful to the "boss"


Difference is that he's just a prospect and sparring Floyd, whereas Algeri was a prospect who was fighting Pac in the ring.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Dillyyo said:


> Difference is that he's just a prospect and sparring Floyd, whereas Algeri was a prospect who was fighting Pac in the ring.


Algieri wasn't a prospect, he held a title. But still he was a c class fighter.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Anyone else find it weird that the level of sparring partners for fighters seems to go down as they develop their careers? At the start they are sparring everyone from journeymen to legit long time world champions in a bid to develop themselves and then it seems to go down once they hit the top.

Obviously its done for clear reasons, they dont want to spar with really good fighters who could be future opponents, but its still pretty odd when you think about it.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Dillyyo said:


> Difference is that he's just a prospect and sparring Floyd, whereas Algeri was a prospect who was fighting Pac in the ring.


Algieri is a more established fighter than this random guy. Algieri would spark this guy probably


----------



## Dillyyo (Jun 5, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Algieri is a more established fighter than this random guy. Algieri would spark this guy probably


Eh, go ahead and debate the level of prospect each is. I'll just realize only one ATG fighter was fighting one of them.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn fellas....I only meant he remind me of him...the mannerisms, way he talked, looks, etc. :lol:


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah I was thinking the same too. It's great to hear that Floyd is that focused, but Floyd needs guys that'll test him or give him a workout


Right. I'm sure they'll just cycle someone else in though.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Blah


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Manny sparred with Dierry Jean.










Seems to have a similar athleticism, good reflexes, similar punching form, sharp jab, good control of distance, and no stranger to the shoulder roll.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## coldfire (Mar 5, 2015)

Bogotazo said:


> Manny sparred with Dierry Jean.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good choice sparring partner for Pac.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


Makes sense what he said and that he'd apologize.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Makes sense what he said and that he'd apologize.


yeah I did think it was a little strange that Jeff would throw Zab under the bus, so I was skeptical of the story at first. The only thing is the story sounded so believable with Zab not wanting to throw punches.

Turns out the story was true, but Jeff didn't want or know it would be public


----------



## Brownies (Jun 7, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Manny sparred with Dierry Jean.
> 
> Seems to have a similar athleticism, good reflexes, similar punching form, sharp jab, good control of distance, and no stranger to the shoulder roll.


Good choice. He'll also be in excellent shape, after his fight 2 weeks ago and he's also about the same height as Floyd.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Brownies said:


> Good choice. He'll also be in excellent shape, after his fight 2 weeks ago and he's also about the same height as Floyd.


Word. I think Roach has picked really good partners.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

according to the guy that runs the Mayweather Brother's (Jeff, Floyd Sr. and Roger) youtube channel, Floyd has dropped 2 of his sparring partners so far


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)




----------



## El-Terrible (Jun 5, 2013)

floyd is a beast, beating the shit out of sparring partners. This isn't the same ols Floyd

These are the phrases used by Jeff. And the naive ones here still don't see this is all mind games to try and make Pacquiao respect Floyds power and hesitate in his attacks...

We're going to get a Floyd who runs more than ever. They are just trying to have an effect on Pacquiaos offense with these non-stop "Floyd is the new Shavers" soundbites

Seeing as Paulie "hits like a feather duster" Malignaggi ate up Judah a year ago then if Floyd isn't beating the shit out of Judah he should just retire now


----------



## Emeritus (Jun 9, 2013)

coldfire said:


> Good choice sparring partner for Pac.


Yup this is a good selection for Pacquiao....


----------



## Emeritus (Jun 9, 2013)

El-Terrible said:


> floyd is a beast, beating the shit out of sparring partners. This isn't the same ols Floyd
> 
> These are the phrases used by Jeff. And the naive ones here still don't see this is all mind games to try and make Pacquiao respect Floyds power and hesitate in his attacks...
> 
> ...


It's interesting that you would say that based on one interview especially when you consider Jeff plays no part in training Floyd, Team Mayweather have hardly been vocal in the build up to this fight, infact the only things that have been said have been in _response_ to Team Pacquiao for the most part. Almost every day Roach has some kind of quote on Boxingscene.

I doubt that Team Mayweather want Pacquiao to be prepared for Floyds punching power, surely if they are planning on shocking Pacquiao with Floyds power they would want it to be a surprise?

Besides, everyone (bar the people on this forum) know Floyd punches very well, he is not a knock out artist but when you consider how many weight classes Floyd has risen and the level of competition it is no surprise he fails to stop more opponents - how many opponents has Manny k.o'd or stopped at 147lbs?

Pacquiao would be an idiot to think he could run through Floyd, he couldn't run through Marquez and imho Floyd is equal (if not greater) to Marquez in terms of punching power.

Lastly Floyd doesn't run, you really should visit a gym a time or two....you really kill any credibility you had with comments like that.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

coldfire said:


> Good choice sparring partner for Pac.


He's obviously very concerned about Floyd's jab to the body.


----------



## El-Terrible (Jun 5, 2013)

Emeritus said:


> It's interesting that you would say that based on one interview especially when you consider Jeff plays no part in training Floyd, Team Mayweather have hardly been vocal in the build up to this fight, infact the only things that have been said have been in _response_ to Team Pacquiao for the most part. Almost every day Roach has some kind of quote on Boxingscene.
> 
> I doubt that Team Mayweather want Pacquiao to be prepared for Floyds punching power, surely if they are planning on shocking Pacquiao with Floyds power they would want it to be a surprise?
> 
> ...


I've covered the other occurrences - I'm told that I'm seeing things that are not there, and yet another soundbite comes out about Floyd's crazy power. The point is no one grows power overnight, he may be able to add a fraction more, but at the age of 38, he's not growing power out of nowhere. So my point is there IS no secret Terminator Floyd coming

Me saying Floyd "running" is a bit of trolling, lighten up dude! What I mean is he's going to stick and move, and there will be no deviation from the gameplan that has got him to where he is today.

Marquez has substantially more power than Floyd, particularly the Marquez whose muscular frame has grown tremendously in his recent fight with Pacquiao! Come on dude, the guy is called Dinamita for a reason! You're too biased to see the wood from the trees


----------



## El-Terrible (Jun 5, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> He's obviously very concerned about Floyd's jab to the body.


Either concerned or they see it as an opportunity to counter


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

El-Terrible said:


> I've covered the other occurrences - I'm told that I'm seeing things that are not there, and yet another soundbite comes out about Floyd's crazy power. The point is no one grows power overnight, he may be able to add a fraction more, but at the age of 38, he's not growing power out of nowhere. _*So my point is there IS no secret Terminator Floyd coming*_
> 
> Me saying Floyd "running" is a bit of trolling, lighten up dude! What I mean is he's going to stick and move, and there will be no deviation from the gameplan that has got him to where he is today.
> 
> Marquez has substantially more power than Floyd, particularly the Marquez whose muscular frame has grown tremendously in his recent fight with Pacquiao! Come on dude, the guy is called Dinamita for a reason! You're too biased to see the wood from the trees


lmfao i hear this shit all the time in the UFC

the old vitor

motivated bj

chuck has that look in his eye

at 38 you are wtf that you are.

and what you have is a 38-year-old man that is currently offered at +700 for a tko/ko/dq and is clearly on the downside of his career with people desperately trying to justify why a b-level fighter like marcos maidaina hit him more times than he has ever been hit before and then limiting him to throwing the least amount of punches in his career in a 12 round fight.

those 330 punches in all likelihood being the least amount of punches thrown in a 12 round 147 championship fight by a winning fighter in the last 30 years.

floyd can memo-up his PED body all he wants and the terminator is still not stepping in the ring on may 2.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

El-Terrible said:


> floyd is a beast, beating the shit out of sparring partners. This isn't the same ols Floyd
> 
> These are the phrases used by Jeff. And the naive ones here still don't see this is all mind games to try and make Pacquiao respect Floyds power and hesitate in his attacks...
> 
> ...


Jeff didn't even know or want what he said to go public. So you can cross that evidence off


----------



## Emeritus (Jun 9, 2013)

El-Terrible said:


> I've covered the other occurrences - I'm told that I'm seeing things that are not there, and yet another soundbite comes out about Floyd's crazy power. The point is no one grows power overnight, he may be able to add a fraction more, but at the age of 38, he's not growing power out of nowhere. So my point is there IS no secret Terminator Floyd coming
> 
> Me saying Floyd "running" is a bit of trolling, lighten up dude! What I mean is he's going to stick and move, and there will be no deviation from the gameplan that has got him to where he is today.
> 
> Marquez has substantially more power than Floyd, particularly the Marquez whose muscular frame has grown tremendously in his recent fight with Pacquiao! Come on dude, the guy is called Dinamita for a reason! You're too biased to see the wood from the trees


Who is telling you about Floyds "crazy power" stopping Judah or any other sparring partner doesn't necessarily imply that someone has a lot power, or does it? It's not like we've been told he's one punch K.Oing these guys......In the article Jeff never once mentioned Floyds punching power?

I think you have mixed up some of the fiction that has been said on here with the facts of the interview (we've all done it)....all Jeff said is Mayweather is super focused and is dominating these guys.....

But you are 100% correct Mayweather will stick to his plan and box Manny and that will be enough, only way Manny is getting knocked out is if he is reckless and runs into something big ala Hatton.

Regarding the running comment....ok cool lol!


----------



## El-Terrible (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Jeff didn't even know or want what he said to go public. So you can cross that evidence off


He told this to a reporter (David Mayo) but didn't want it to go public. He gives out private training info surrounding one of the biggest fights of all time to a reporter but wanted it kept confidential - oh dear oh dear, you Flomos never stop lol

if Floyd loses this fight, some of you will lose the will to live I think atsch


----------



## Concrete (Oct 5, 2013)

Majority of the information that has come out on how Mayweather looks has been about how great his timing has been and that his speed has been very good. Other then that one black chick that was just talking reckless.

Marquez power increase has been greatly exaggerated as well. While he did increase his power it hasn't been to the level that people make it out to be. He knocked Manny down and out and Alvarado down with perfectly timed and placed punches. He wasn't going to do the same to majority of the fighters from 140-147. 

Pac will also be one of the smaller fighters Mayweather has faced in a while. So Mayweather's power may get a slight bump due to the opponent. I mean he had enough to keep Canelo from walking through him. While Manny does have a strong beard. It really comes down to timing and placement of the punch. And its not strictly about KOs. Its about if Manny were to eat some well timed, well placed, clean counters. He may possibly get a little gun shy, rather then having no respect whats coming back and unloading.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Concrete said:


> Majority of the information that has come out on how Mayweather looks has been about how great his timing has been and that his speed has been very good. Other then that one black chick that was just talking reckless.
> 
> Marquez power increase has been greatly exaggerated as well. While he did increase his power it hasn't been to the level that people make it out to be. He knocked Manny down and out and Alvarado down with perfectly timed and placed punches. He wasn't going to do the same to majority of the fighters from 140-147.
> 
> Pac will also be one of the smaller fighters Mayweather has faced in a while. So Mayweather's power may get a slight bump due to the opponent. I mean he had enough to keep Canelo from walking through him. While Manny does have a strong beard. It really comes down to timing and placement of the punch. And its not strictly about KOs. Its about if Manny were to eat some well timed, well placed, clean counters. He may possibly get a little gun shy, rather then having no respect whats coming back and unloading.


MarqueZ power is greatly exaggerated??

Lol


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Judah should have never been in this camp. He's old, faded, and fights nothing like Manny. They should have brought Spence in again, but Floyd's handlers probably didn't want him getting that type of punishment during an 8 week camp.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

El-Terrible said:


> I've covered the other occurrences - I'm told that I'm seeing things that are not there, and yet another soundbite comes out about Floyd's crazy power. The point is no one grows power overnight, he may be able to add a fraction more, but at the age of 38, he's not growing power out of nowhere. So my point is there IS no secret Terminator Floyd coming
> 
> Me saying Floyd "running" is a bit of trolling, lighten up dude! What I mean is he's going to stick and move, and there will be no deviation from the gameplan that has got him to where he is today.
> 
> Marquez has substantially more power than Floyd, particularly the Marquez whose muscular frame has grown tremendously in his recent fight with Pacquiao! Come on dude, the guy is called Dinamita for a reason! You're too biased to see the wood from the trees


Floyd is a runner. You gotta call a spade a spade. Plus Oscar DE LA Hoya called him a runner too and he's been in the gym more time than that chump you're replying to.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Floyd ran from a feather fisted journeyman who also walked down zab jewduh. Tells you all about Floyd and his new gay lover zabdiel.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

With all this crazy power nonsense I'm reading about Ellerbeweather I better see him score a knockout.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

http://allsports.com.gh/boxing/mone...oyd-mayweather-during-sparring-id3596916.html

Zab Judah knocks out Floyd Mayweather during sparring'He was down for more than a 10 count so technically he was knocked out'


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

El-Terrible said:


> He told this to a reporter (David Mayo) but didn't want it to go public. He gives out private training info surrounding one of the biggest fights of all time to a reporter but wanted it kept confidential - oh dear oh dear, you Flomos never stop lol
> 
> if Floyd loses this fight, some of you will lose the will to live I think atsch


If you know anything about Jeff Mayweather, you would know he wouldn't throw a guy under the bus that he's friends with. I don't understand how you can't realize that somebody can have a casual conversation and not realize that they're words about to go public. It's like Robert Garcia talking to Ellie and telling him "between me and you, Mikey Garcia is beating the hell out of Donaire in sparring while they're having a private conversation with no camera around."

And then Ellie posts a video about it later without Garcia knowing


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Judah should have never been in this camp. He's old, faded, and fights nothing like Manny. They should have brought Spence in again, but Floyd's handlers probably didn't want him getting that type of punishment during an 8 week camp.


Judah fights nothing like Manny, so that means they should have brought in Spence :blood


----------



## Emeritus (Jun 9, 2013)

OneTime said:


> Floyd is a runner. You gotta call a spade a spade. Plus Oscar DE LA Hoya called him a runner too and he's been in the gym more time than that chump you're replying to.


Oscar has definitely been in the gym a lot more than I have....but I will take the word of Leonard, Hopkins, Jones, Paulie, over the word of a biased Oscar or you for that matter.

Lets see what you have to say come May 3rd about this "runner" :deal


----------



## El-Terrible (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> If you know anything about Jeff Mayweather, you would know he wouldn't throw a guy under the bus that he's friends with. I don't understand how you can't realize that somebody can have a casual conversation and not realize that they're words about to go public. It's like Robert Garcia talking to Ellie and telling him "between me and you, Mikey Garcia is beating the hell out of Donaire in sparring while they're having a private conversation with no camera around."
> 
> And then Ellie posts a video about it later without Garcia knowing


While ellie is holding a camera? Maybe I overestimate the intelligence of these fools, if indeed you are right, and I'm humouring you here, but you gotta be one thick, stupid idiot to talk to a reporter about the biggest fight ever and expect him to keep it quiet...anyway, moving on

That excuse is also a great way to cover the fact that you gave away confidential info and that it's not part of a campaign to put out certain publicity on purpose. I'll stay skeptical because I know how the PR world works


----------



## El-Terrible (Jun 5, 2013)

Emeritus said:


> Lets see what you have to say come May 3rd about this "runner" :deal


Probably something like "Yeah he won, but ran a lot" is my guess :smile


----------



## El-Terrible (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Judah fights nothing like Manny, so that means they should have brought in Spence :blood


You gotta admit, bringing in Judah who got beat by Paulie, who is shot to pieces, as a fighter to prepare for Pac was dumb beyond belief...maybe they want to build Floyd's confidence up a bit

What about this news going round that Judah knocked him out with a body shot? I bet that's not part of the Mayweather PR campaign :rofl


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

Emeritus said:


> Oscar has definitely been in the gym a lot more than I have....but I will take the word of Leonard, Hopkins, Jones, Paulie, over the word of a biased Oscar or you for that matter.
> 
> Lets see what you have to say come May 3rd about this "runner" :deal


I'll still call him a runner?

P.s Paulie is also a running ******.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

El-Terrible said:


> Probably something like "Yeah he won, but ran a lot" is my guess :smile


And that'll probably be the case.

Ellerbeweather finally decided to fight pacquiao because he saw the little overrated midget couldn't even catch up to Algieri.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

El-Terrible said:


> While ellie is holding a camera? Maybe I overestimate the intelligence of these fools, if indeed you are right, and I'm humouring you here, but you gotta be one thick, stupid idiot to talk to a reporter about the biggest fight ever and expect him to keep it quiet...anyway, moving on
> 
> That excuse is also a great way to cover the fact that you gave away confidential info and that it's not part of a campaign to put out certain publicity on purpose. I'll stay skeptical because I know how the PR world works


no I'm saying if Garcia and Ellie are having a conversation *off camera. *I'm talking about a private, 1 on 1 conversation between friends.


----------



## OneTime (Nov 10, 2014)

To top it off pacquiao is coming off the roids in this fight. Floyd can't beat the same pacquiao that was on roids. :deal


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

El-Terrible said:


> You gotta admit, bringing in Judah who got beat by Paulie, who is shot to pieces, as a fighter to prepare for Pac was dumb beyond belief...maybe they want to build Floyd's confidence up a bit
> 
> What about this news going round that Judah knocked him out with a body shot? I bet that's not part of the Mayweather PR campaign :rofl


The site reporting that isn't a credible one. It also has an article about how Suge Knight died in jail.

And Judah is usually more offensive in sparring and he's still fast at this age (younger than Mayweather). When he goes offensive, he can show Floyd some similar angles to Pacquiao





In any case, it doesn't matter. Floyd has 10 sparring partners. You're not going to find a guy who replicates Pacquiao unless you bring in that bum Gesta, but he's too flat footed


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> The site reporting that isn't a credible one. It also has an article about how Suge Knight died in jail.
> 
> And Judah is usually more offensive in sparring and he's still fast at this age (younger than Mayweather). When he goes offensive, he can show Floyd some similar angles to Pacquiao
> 
> ...


Gesta would be a really good sparring partner.

Floyd just doesn't like Asians and he will flip out if he sees a Filipino in his gym


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

http://pulse.ng/sports/boxing/floyd-mayweather-boxer-knocked-out-in-sparring-session-id3598471.html

Boxer 'knocked out' in sparring sessionFloyd Mayweather was reportedly knocked out during a match with his sparring partner Zad judah


----------



## voodoo5 (May 26, 2013)

Thats the rumour.


----------



## voodoo5 (May 26, 2013)

They might be baiting; wanting to make Pac aggressive....


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

can we get some good sources please


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Super Kalleb said:


> http://pulse.ng/sports/boxing/floyd-mayweather-boxer-knocked-out-in-sparring-session-id3598471.html
> 
> Boxer 'knocked out' in sparring sessionFloyd Mayweather was reportedly knocked out during a match with his sparring partner Zad judah


That article seems very similar to the one close to the Guerrero fight. Where it was reported Floyd was dropped with a body shot and beat the hell out of the guy afterwards.


----------



## Concrete (Oct 5, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> MarqueZ power is greatly exaggerated??
> 
> Lol


At WW it has been by boxing fans due to the knockout. Mayweather stunned Cotto pretty good in the 12 where he had to grab on. And this was at 154 where Cotto probably weighed 160. So to say May isn't at Marquez power level doesn't seem accrate . Marquez didn't face any big full fledge WWs to truly test his power level. Marquez didn't face anyone at WW with 15-18pds on him and still able to command his respect. He knocked out a guy the same size as him with the perfect punch. Doesnt truly translate to the monster ppl claimed he became.


----------



## tonys333 (Jun 5, 2013)

Concrete said:


> At WW it has been by boxing fans due to the knockout. Mayweather stunned Cotto pretty good in the 12 where he had to grab on. And this was at 154 where Cotto probably weighed 160. So to say May isn't at Marquez power level doesn't seem accrate . Marquez didn't face any big full fledge WWs to truly test his power level. Marquez didn't face anyone at WW with 15-18pds on him and still able to command his respect. He knocked out a guy the same size as him with the perfect punch. Doesnt truly translate to the monster ppl claimed he became.


I don't no if JMM hits harder than Floyd but he did put Mike Alvarado down an he is a big guy. I agree with everything else you say though Marquez didn't suddenly develop monster power. He just sat down on his shots more an landed the most perfect punch. That said Marquez as always had good power but people do seriously underestimate Floyd's power.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

tonys333 said:


> I don't no if JMM hits harder than Floyd but he did put Mike Alvarado down an he is a big guy. I agree with everything else you say though Marquez didn't suddenly develop monster power. He just sat down on his shots more an landed the most perfect punch. That said Marquez as always had good power but people do seriously underestimate Floyd's power.


Yeah there no was no "monster power" at any point. As you said, JMM trained a little more for power in that camp and just sat down on his punches a bit more. If Pacquiao walks into a power shot...it amplifies the punch by like 100x...so the KO had more to do with Manny than it did JMM. Any fighter in JMM's shoes, throwing that punch, KO's Manny. You just can't LITERALLY walk into a power shot from anyone, let alone someone with JMM who always had at least some pop (as you mentioned).

Floyd doesn't fight like JMM though and Floyd doesn't sit on punches like that. Floyd uses his power as a deterrent to aggression...meaning, Floyd uses it to discourage certain things and guys wind up getting hurt, confused, and less confident in themselves...falling victim to Floyd's mind games. Floyd never goes for the kill, he just tries to take the fight out of you - that is all. Not hating on it, but he's satisfied with his UD's


----------



## El-Terrible (Jun 5, 2013)

Concrete said:


> At WW it has been by boxing fans due to the knockout. Mayweather stunned Cotto pretty good in the 12 where he had to grab on. And this was at 154 where Cotto probably weighed 160. So to say May isn't at Marquez power level doesn't seem accrate . Marquez didn't face any big full fledge WWs to truly test his power level. Marquez didn't face anyone at WW with 15-18pds on him and still able to command his respect. He knocked out a guy the same size as him with the perfect punch. Doesnt truly translate to the monster ppl claimed he became.


Marquez put Alvarado down, Pacquiao down - the last guy Floyd legitimately knocked out was Hatton who is smaller. Let's not forget also that Floyd is the naturally bigger guy too. I don't think this is debatable really but Floyd fans can seemingly find ways to debate anything that puts their hero in a negative light.

I guess we'll get a good idea on May 2


----------



## El-Terrible (Jun 5, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Yeah there no was no "monster power" at any point. As you said, JMM trained a little more for power in that camp and just sat down on his punches a bit more. If Pacquiao walks into a power shot...it amplifies the punch by like 100x...so the KO had more to do with Manny than it did JMM. Any fighter in JMM's shoes, throwing that punch, KO's Manny. You just can't LITERALLY walk into a power shot from anyone, let alone someone with JMM who always had at least some pop (as you mentioned).
> 
> Floyd doesn't fight like JMM though and Floyd doesn't sit on punches like that. Floyd uses his power as a deterrent to aggression...meaning, Floyd uses it to discourage certain things and guys wind up getting hurt, confused, and less confident in themselves...falling victim to Floyd's mind games. Floyd never goes for the kill, he just tries to take the fight out of you - that is all. Not hating on it, but he's satisfied with his UD's


Forgetting the KD in round 3, that was a big indication that Marquez was carrying some pop in him, not to mention the huge right in round 5 that rocked Pacquiao and made him angry enough for him to batter Marquez for the rest of that round


----------



## Concrete (Oct 5, 2013)

El-Terrible said:


> Marquez put Alvarado down, Pacquiao down - the last guy Floyd legitimately knocked out was Hatton who is smaller. Let's not forget also that Floyd is the naturally bigger guy too. I don't think this is debatable really but Floyd fans can seemingly find ways to debate anything that puts their hero in a negative light.
> 
> I guess we'll get a good idea on May 2


Alvarado was destroyed by Provo the fight before. And lasted 3 rds with Rios the fight after. The knock down of Mike was of a nice well timed and placed combo after accumaltive damage as well.

There are things that I agree with. Like we aren't going to see a terminater Mayweather. And things I don't agree with like its not debateable that Marquez has more power then Mayweather. His work vs PAC Mike and Bradley doesn't really translate to the claims. I agree with bjl12 assessment on May sitting down on punches compared to Marquez. Though if Mayweather may need to go that route if the fight was going that way to keep PAC off him. I'm sure he will take things from Marquez who has given PAC the most trouble.

Also again my argument isn't about Mayweather knocking PAC out with new found level up in power. But May is an expert in timing. If he gets a slight bump in power due to his size advantage to go with his timing. He would have enough to make PAC hesitate.


----------



## El-Terrible (Jun 5, 2013)

Pls delete post - duplicate


----------



## El-Terrible (Jun 5, 2013)

Provo is a beast with power - stating that Alvarado was also KO'd by Provo as a counter to Marquez' power doesn't really wash as Provo is arguably the most powerful guy in the 140/147 divisions.
Agree with the rest of your post though :cheers

Do you think we'll see an Instagram of Zab Judah putting Floyd to the canvas? I hope it has that slick TMT production behind it too :smile


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

I dunno, I know you said Arguably...but I wouldn't put Provo above M&M from Argentina


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

icebergisonfire said:


>


floyd brought in frankie edgar good shit


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Judah fights nothing like Manny, so that means they should have brought in Spence :blood


Spence is an active left-handed boxer puncher. His style more closely mirrors Manny's than 37 year old inactive and timid Zab Judah


----------



## Concrete (Oct 5, 2013)

El-Terrible said:


> Provo is a beast with power - stating that Alvarado was also KO'd by Provo as a counter to Marquez' power doesn't really wash as Provo is arguably the most powerful guy in the 140/147 divisions.
> Agree with the rest of your post though :cheers
> 
> Do you think we'll see an Instagram of Zab Judah putting Floyd to the canvas? I hope it has that slick TMT production behind it too :smile


My comment about Provo was more about the amount of damage he took before facing Marquez. Not to compare there power. The accumulative damage fight after fighter made him more vulnerable for knockdowns. Which is he could only last 3 RDS with Rios at this point in his career. In short it had more to do with wear and tear then it did with Marquez becoming super sayon.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Spence is an active left-handed boxer puncher. His style more closely mirrors Manny's than 37 year old inactive and timid Zab Judah


You're right, but i didn't expect Judah to still be so timid in sparring. He's still pretty fast and can punch while closer to Pacquiao in size.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Seen some footage of Mayweather landing clean on a sparring partner. From what I saw the guy resembled a punching bag more than anything... No lateral movement, no head movement, nothing. The rumors, and even the footage are nothing new. I remember one of his sparring partners last year had blood streaming from his nose after a session. In turn, Pacman broke the nose of one of his partners last year. 

With that being said, I see a grueling fight ahead of us. I see a knockdown or two, and one will clearly get the better of the other when the fight ends. How it ends? I don't know, but I don't see Pacman being put away if he were to lose.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Floyd should spar Lomachenko for his fight. They're both fighting on the same card also


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Maurice Lee


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Roach claims he's got sparring partner from inside the Floyd camp that's his "secret weapon". Been watching tape with him and everything.

http://www.boxingscene.com/roach-i-secret-weapon-floyd-disrespected-him--89113


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Roach claims he's got sparring partner from inside the Floyd camp that's his "secret weapon". Been watching tape with him and everything.
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/roach-i-secret-weapon-floyd-disrespected-him--89113


What does he have, a belt cam?


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

TSOL said:


> floyd brought in frankie edgar good shit


Tony Weeks is a possible ref. They're not going to be unprepared for knees and takedowns like last time.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

"Floyd hits harder than anybody I faced; [more than] John Molina, Vanes Martiroysan."


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Judah sounded very mature now.


----------



## icebergisonfire (Aug 22, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> "Floyd hits harder than anybody I faced; [more than] John Molina, Vanes Martiroysan."


For the life of me, I never understand why Floyd's power is still underrated. He's been in the ring with people far bigger than him and in every one of those fights, he's walking people down at times. He's a full-fledged 147 pounder now.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

icebergisonfire said:


> For the life of me, I never understand why Floyd's power is still underrated. He's been in the ring with people far bigger than him and in every one of those fights, he's walking people down at times. He's a full-fledged 147 pounder now.


yeah he buckled Oscar, walked down Mosley, buckled Cotto, and he even hurt Maidana in round 4 with an uppercut to the head. If he didn't have hand issues, we'd be seeing more offensive masterpieces


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Dillyyo (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Roach claims he's got sparring partner from inside the Floyd camp that's his "secret weapon". Been watching tape with him and everything.
> 
> http://www.boxingscene.com/roach-i-secret-weapon-floyd-disrespected-him--89113


Outcome.........Floyd can adjust. Wow, he should learn a lot.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Dillyyo said:


> Outcome.........Floyd can adjust. Wow, he should learn a lot.


Huh?


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Eddie Mustafa Muhammad speaks on Floyd and Manny's power.


----------



## Tko6 (May 19, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> Eddie Mustafa Muhammad speaks on Floyd and Manny's power.


Mayweather employee picks Floyd? Colour me surprised. . .


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

Tko6 said:


> Mayweather employee picks Floyd? Colour me surprised. . .


:rofl :cheers


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Tko6 said:


> Mayweather employee picks Floyd? Colour me surprised. . .


Employee or not it's still the opinion of a past fighter, I guess it should of gone in the other thread with the opinions from trainers and fighters in the game.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Tko6 said:


> Mayweather employee picks Floyd? Colour me surprised. . .


Completely agree. You mean ROACH picks PAC to win?? WTF??? Mayweather Sr. says Pac doesn't know SHIT about boxing??? HUH?? Arum thinks Floyd _______________________________?? WHAT???

The neutral guys can give good insight, but the guys wearing TMT/Pac stuff or who directly work for them...it's not really insight at all.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I'm thinking Lydell Rhodes is Roach's secret sparring partner






A little background behind Lydell. He was trained by Floyd Sr. from the amateurs up until last year. Then he switched to Freddie Roach as his trainer. 



 He was Pacquiao's main sparring partner for the Timothy Bradley rematch.

He also was the guy we saw sparring Adrien Broner in the doghouse before Mayweather/Canelo and he's the guy that attacked Charlie Z after he sucker punched Floyd Sr.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I'm thinking Lydell Rhodes is Roach's secret sparring partner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope....

:franklin

its this guy


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

browsing said:


> Nope....
> 
> :franklin
> 
> its this guy


:lol: they're in trouble


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :lol: they're in trouble


http://www.ufc.com/fighter/Dashon-Johnson


Has boxed top prospects Dominic Wade, Jermell Charlo, Julian Williams, Glen Tapia, as well as contenders Joshua Clottey, and Craig McEwan

hes one sparring partner among many, let alone being a "secret" sparring partner

i dont know if you were being facetious but if not, i would love to be your bookie if you think paq is in "trouble" after watching this video and if this is any indication of how you cap rights


----------



## SuckaPunch510 (May 22, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I'm thinking Lydell Rhodes is Roach's secret sparring partner
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://blacksportsonline.com/home/2015/03/ex-tmt-sharif-rahman-could-be-roachs-secret-weapon/

All signs point to sharif rahman according to this article.^


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> http://www.ufc.com/fighter/Dashon-Johnson
> 
> 
> Has boxed top prospects Dominic Wade, Jermell Charlo, Julian Williams, Glen Tapia, as well as contenders Joshua Clottey, and Craig McEwan
> ...


no need to take what I said so literal :lol:



SuckaPunch510 said:


> http://blacksportsonline.com/home/2015/03/ex-tmt-sharif-rahman-could-be-roachs-secret-weapon/
> 
> All signs point to sharif rahman according to this article.^


oh shit, why didn't I even think about that atsch


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

What if Floyd fights exclusively in a high guard position?


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Manny's camp is closing down media availability for the next two weeks.

The rumor mill is saying Lara is sparring Manny or did spar him.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)




----------



## megavolt (Jun 5, 2013)

Just saw that video at the scene. 

First Rigo now Lara. Pac stockin up on them slick cubans :deal


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

browsing said:


> Manny's camp is closing down media availability for the next two weeks.
> 
> *The rumor mill is saying Lara is sparring Manny or did spar him*.


Yeah I don't believe that for a second.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I could imagine how badly Lara would school Pacquiao. It's not fair though with the weight advantage. If Lara can fight well orthodox, then it's a good choice.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Atlanta said:


> Yeah I don't believe that for a second.


Manny said he sparred him in the vid a few posts back


----------



## megavolt (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I could imagine how badly Lara would school Pacquiao. It's not fair though with the weight advantage. If Lara can fight well orthodox, then it's a good choice.


Yeah school him like he schooled Alvarez l0l


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Might as well bring Adrien Broner..

Pac should just say he wants to party with broner


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Judah: I see Freddie jumping in there and stopping it


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

DobyZhee said:


> What if Floyd fights exclusively in a high guard position?


I think Freddy's brain would short circuit because he's been preparing for years for the shoulder.


----------



## El-Terrible (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I could imagine how badly Lara would school Pacquiao. It's not fair though with the weight advantage. If Lara can fight well orthodox, then it's a good choice.


LOL if he can't school a flat footer like Canelo who fights like his feet are stuck in mud, but he can school Pacquiao, a guy with the best offensive foot movement in boxing...atsch


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

El-Terrible said:


> LOL if he can't school a flat footer like Canelo who fights like his feet are stuck in mud, but he can school Pacquiao, a guy with the best offensive foot movement in boxing...atsch


This is why I hate pacFUCKS. They can't objectively disagree with anything potentially negative about poochiao. It's literally like an immature woman.

The difference between Lara facing pac and Lara facing Canelo is that Canelo is as big or bigger than Lara. poochman is significantly smaller, with much less reach, little to no power, and would get obliterated by Lara - if we're being honest. poochman has a better chance of beating Canelo than Lara and I'm huge on Canelo

For the record, I highly doubt Lara is sparring poocman. There are tons of guys who fight like Floyd that would enhance confidence, Lara is not one of them. Floyd has the issue of trying to find a pooch replica, but it seems he's settled on just fighting a bunch of different styles (I've heard up to 10 southpaws) to get him ready.

Either way, looking forward to the 18th for the episodes to air!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

El-Terrible said:


> LOL if he can't school a flat footer like Canelo who fights like his feet are stuck in mud, but he can school Pacquiao, a guy with the best offensive foot movement in boxing...atsch


:rofl Lara would be hell for Pacquiao. He comes into the ring at least 165 pounds, 5'9 with a 75 inch reach and knows how to use it. If you think an orthodox fighter's right cross gives Pacquiao fits, imagine a southpaw jab from a slick boxer. Plus look at Lara's performance vs fellow southpaws. That's when Lara is at his best. The fight isn't even a fair one in all honestly


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Judah should have never been in this camp. He's old, faded, and fights nothing like Manny. They should have brought Spence in again, but Floyd's handlers probably didn't want him getting that type of punishment during an 8 week camp.


http://www.fighthype.com/news/article20025.html
PC: Off subject, but a lot of people felt you would be in camp with Floyd Mayweather to help him prepare for Manny Pacquiao. Was it just a conflict in schedule with you having a fight coming up or something else?

Errol Spence: Nah, he told me I was too tall. That's understandable. I'm like 5'9 1/2" and PacMan is like 5'6". I have longer arms and I'm a longer fighter than he is, so it's understandable me being too tall and too big for him. That's basically what they said. If he would have called me though, I would have came to camp.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> http://www.fighthype.com/news/article20025.html
> PC: Off subject, but a lot of people felt you would be in camp with Floyd Mayweather to help him prepare for Manny Pacquiao. Was it just a conflict in schedule with you having a fight coming up or something else?
> 
> Errol Spence: Nah, he told me I was too tall. That's understandable. I'm like 5'9 1/2" and PacMan is like 5'6". I have longer arms and I'm a longer fighter than he is, so it's understandable me being too tall and too big for him. That's basically what they said. If he would have called me though, I would have came to camp.


Weird because he sparred Omar Henry who is much bigger than Cotto when he was prepping for the Cotto fight. I think Floyd is underestimating how big and fast Manny is. I hope not.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Weird because he sparred Omar Henry who is much bigger than Cotto when he was prepping for the Cotto fight. I think Floyd is underestimating how big and fast Manny is. I hope not.


true, but in the case of Cotto, he was going to go up against a much bigger opponent weight wise, so going against Omar who's bigger than Cotto would help prepare him for that physicality and Omar does a good Cotto impression. Floyd would still fight them the same way.

I think he'd fight Spence differently than he would Manny. Spence was perfect for the Guerrero camp though


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> true, but in the case of Cotto, he was going to go up against a much bigger opponent weight wise, so going against Omar who's bigger than Cotto would help prepare him for that physicality and Omar does a good Cotto impression. Floyd would still fight them the same way.
> 
> I think he'd fight Spence differently than he would Manny. Spence was perfect for the Guerrero camp though


Very good point. I wish he had gotten some better guys in with him, though.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Very good point. I wish he had gotten some better guys in with him, though.


yeah true, nobody would have tested him more than Spence in camp. He's starting to look very good. He's improved so much since his debut


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> :rofl Lara would be hell for Pacquiao. He comes into the ring at least 165 pounds, 5'9 with a 75 inch reach and knows how to use it. If you think an orthodox fighter's right cross gives Pacquiao fits, imagine a southpaw jab from a slick boxer. Plus look at Lara's performance vs fellow southpaws. That's when Lara is at his best. The fight isn't even a fair one in all honestly


emmaneul struggles to cut off a ring just like Saul

hell Saul might even be better than him at it


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


seem like emmanuel got 2 plans

1) pressure

2) tryna make it a brawl if Floyd opens up


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

We talked about this from day 1 really. Manny is going to pressure Floyd. Lunge in/out or lunge in/move to the side or lunge in/smother. That's what he's going to do. He's also going to try and not "follow" Floyd. We could've talked about this on day 1 in February...or like 5 years ago.

Either way, as Freddy Roach says, to do it in the gym is one thing. We'll see how it plays out and which fighters can make adjustments to their gameplan during the fight without sacrificing anything. Manny needs to make Floyd uncomfortable though...whether that's with an early KD or just speed...or whatever. He's got to be effective early. Conversely, Floyd needs to make Manny second guess himself early and often. Manny looked up at the ceiling of the arena after round 4 during JMM 3...because he knew the shitfest he was in for. Floyd needs that to happen as early as round 4 or sooner.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------

